# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Απιστευτο!!!!

## mitsman

Εχω ενα θειο ο οποιος μου εκανε δωρο σχεδον οσα πουλακια ειχα στην ζωη μου !  ανθρωπος απο χωριο με ελαχιστες θεωρητικες γνωσεις επανω στα πουλακια αλλα παρα πολλες εμπειρικα! αποφασισε φετος να ξεκινησει την εκτροφη καρδερινας! πηρε ενα ζευγαρι καρδερινες "εκτροφης" ετσι του ειπαν δηλαδη,με δαχτυλιδι μεταλικο ανοιχτου τυπου.τελος παντων! θελωντας να μαθω οσο πιο πολλα μπορω για να τον βοηθησω αρχισα να διαβαζω για τροφες,βιταμινες,προσθετα, κλουβια κ γενικα οτι μπορουσα! του πηρα τροφες του φτιαχνω αυγοτροφες εγω κ τα πουλακια ειναι σε εξαιρετικη κατασταση!
   εμαθα για καποιον παππου στην ναξο που βγαζει καρδερινες κ ετσι πηγα να τον ρωτησω οτι μπορουσα κ ηθελε να μου πει για να με βοηθησει...κ εδω αρχιζει το απιστευτο!!!!  
 ενας παππους σε ηλικια γυρω στα 70,πολυ καλοπροεραιτος κ καλοσυνατος με δεχτηκε με προθυμια κ μου εδειξε τα πουλακια του!ειχε 17-20 καρδερινες απιστευτες! πανεμορφες με κατακοκκινες μασκες κ γενικα πολυ ομορφα πουλια! ο χωρος του ηταν κομματι απο το σπιτι του κ πραγματικα τοσο καθαρος που ντρεποσουν να μπεις.τα πουλια τους μιλουσε κ μιλουσαν κ αυτα!επαθα πλακα! ουτε καναρινια τοσο ηρεμα!η πλακα ηταν οταν μου επιασε το κλουβι με το ζευγαρι! εβγαλε εξω τον αρσενικο κ αυτος καθοταν στο χερι του!!!κ κελαιδουσε οσο του ελεγε εκεινος!οταν τον ρωτησα για την διατροφη τι λετε οτι μου απαντησε??? τροφη για καναρινια απο ενα σουπερ μαρκετ ! κ βεβαια χορτα απ'εξω κ μηλο!αλλα μονο μια τροφη καναρινιου αμφιβολου ποιοτητας??? κ τοσο σωστα πουλακια? πως γινεται??? κ την περιοδο της αναπαραγωγης 3 φορες την εβδομαδα αυγο!

----------


## ria

δημητρη δεν ξερω για το κυριουλη απο την Ναξο ισως να εχει χαρισμα εγω αυτες που ειχα''Σιβηριας'' τρωγανε καλυτερα και απο μενα!!!!σε καθημερινη βαση τροφη για αγριοπουλια με πολυ μεγαλη ποικιλια σπορων,σουπιοκοκκαλο,grit,κα  βουνο !!!τωρα για τα επιπλεον μερικα απο αυτα που εδινα: σπιρουλινα,μαγια μπυρας,αυγα μυρμηγκιων,αυγοτροφη ,αηδονοτροφη με αποξηραμενα εντομα,κινοα,ασπρη περιλλα,κια,καμελινα,κ.α επισης φρουτα:μηλο ,πορτοκαλι που και που..λαχανικα μια φορα την εβδομαδα:μπροκολο ,ραδικι,ροκα,καροτο τριμμενο,καλαμποκι που και που και στην αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο εδινα και ζωντανο σκουλικι..
τωρα αν οι καρδερινες του θειου σου εχουν ανοιχτο δαχτυλιδι οπως λες δεν ειναι απαραιτητα και εκτροφης..αν ειναι αγρια πιασμενα πουλια θα ειναι δυσκολο να ζευγαρωσουν καλο ειναι να αγοραζουμε πουλια απο καλους εκτροφεις για να ειμαστε σιγουροι για την προελευση του πουλιου..ειναι κριμα να εχουμε αγρια πουλακια στα κλουβια ενω μπορουμε να ασχοληθουμε με την εκτροφη της καρδερινας(που εχει γεννηθει στο κλουβι) οπως πολλοι στο εξωτερικο..ετσι θα πεσει και η τιμη της(τωρα οι καρδερινες εκτροφης ειναι αρκετα ακριβες) γιατι οσο περισσοτεροι ασχολουνται σοβαρα θα ειναι και πιο προσιτη για μας!!!

----------


## jk21

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ η κατοχη και η επαφη με τα ιθαγενη πουλια για δεκαετιες ηταν παραδοση στον τοπο μας.ηταν κατι σαν παραδοση και δεδομενη.καποιοι ανθρωποι στα πλαισια αυτα ανεπτυξαν πιο κοντινη επαφη με αυτα τα πουλια και ας ηταν ισως και αυτοι που τα επαιρναν απο τη φυση.οταν ημουν μικρος και γω το θεωρουσα δεδομενο να μπορω να εχω ενα πιασμενο πουλακι σε κλουβι.πολλα εχουν αλλαξει απο τοτε και κυριως η πληροφορηση στο θεμα.η εκτροφη αγριων πουλιων συνηθως οδηγει σε αποτυχιες οχι μονο αναπαραγωγικα αλλα και με τιμημα την ζωη των πουλιων.καποια λιγα ,που η αιχμαλωσια λογω χαρακτηρα δεν λειτουργησε σαν παραγοντας ραγδαιας αυξησης των κοκκιδιων που παρασιτουν σε μικρους μη παθογονους πληθυσμους μεσα τους ,ηταν η βαση για να ξεκινησει η αναπραγωγη των πουλιων αυτων στην αιχμαλωσια .αν αυτη θα ειναι ενας δρομος για μειωση της αρπαγης νεων πουλιων ,εμενα θα με εχει συμμαχο.για τον ανθρωπο που λες προφανως θα προκειται για καποιον που τοσα χρονια αφοσιωμενος ισως στο χομπυ του ηρθε πολυ κοντα στα πουλια και εχει τη δυνατοτητα να επικοινωνει μαζι τους εστω στοιχειωδως.ειναι λογικο να εκπλησσει πολλους ! η επαφη μου με ενα αλλο ατομο (που θελει ολα τα πουλια ανεξαιρετως στη φυση ) που εχω δει στο παρελθον να κανει σχεδον το ιδιο με αγριο τραυματισμενο γερακι (σε πολυ μικρο διαστημα που ητανε μαζι ...προφανως το ειχε κανει και αλλες φορες με αλλα πουλια) αλλα και προσφατα οταν εκπληκτος τον ειδα να σπευδει να <<μιλησει>> με καποιο σκυλακι αλληλογλυφοντες την γλωσσα ο ενας του αλλου (με το γνωστο τροπο που γλυφουν τα σκυλια) με κανει να το βλεπω σαν κατι που μπορει να συμβει.ο Θεος οταν αγαπουσαμε τον εαυτο μας και την γη που μας ειχε δωσει ,λενε τα βιβλια οτι ειχε <<δωσει>> να μπορουμε να επικοινωνουμε με τα ζωα...αυτο εχει πια χαθει ,εκτος απο εξαιρεσεις που εκεινα ξερουν και επιλεγουν...

για τις κοκκινες μασκες αν μου πεις οτι ηταν σε δακτυλιδωμενα πουλια ,θα σου πω οτι ειναι κατι σημαντικο γιατι δειχνουν οτι τα κοκκιδια δεν υπαρχουν σε τετοιο βαθμο ωστε να δυσκολευουν την σωστη μεταβολη των καροτενοειδων στο συκωτι  ,που περνουν τα πουλια απο τις τροφες   ,σε κοκκινες απο πορτοκαλι αποχρωσεις .αν το ψαξεις (καπου το ειχα ανεφερει με καποια ερευνα που εχει γινει ) ο αποχρωματισμος της μασκας εκει κυριως οφειλεται.το ιδιο συμβαινει και στα θηλυκα στη διαρκεια της αναπαραγωγης στη φυση λογω στρεσσαρισματος απο την ολη διαδικασια και την αυξηση των κοκκιδιων που εχουν μεσα τους.

αν ομως τα πουλια ειναι αδακτυλιδωτα το κοκκινο που ειδες δεν θα ειναι για καιρο....τοτε θα καταλαβεις πως λαμπει ενα πουλι οταν ειναι στη φυση και πως αλλαζει (συνηθως ) στην αιχμαλωσια.


για τη διατροφη που λες με το μιγμα σπορων ειμαι καθετα αντιθετος.τα αγριοπουλια ακομα και με κεχρι να ζουσανε μονο εχουν τουλαχιστον δικαιωμα αυτα αν οχι τα καναρια να τρωνε μια ποικιλια σπορων σαν αυτοι που προσφατοι προγονοι τους τρωγανε στη φυση.επιπλεον για μενα ειναι δεδομενο οτι και διατροφικα το χρειαζονται.οπως και τροφες πλουσιες σε καροτενοιειδη καθως επισης (ακομα πιο σημαντικο ) καποιους απο τους σπορους ή καρπους που βρησκανε στο ντοπιο βιοτοπο απο οπου οι προγονοι τους ή και τα ιδια αρπαχθηκανε.δεν υπαρχουν ολοι αυτοι σε σκευασματα του εμποριου και κυριως δεν βρισκονται πανω στα κλαρια τους.η παροχη καρπως και σπορων που μπορουν να συλλεχθουν απο τα αγριοπουλια πχ πανω στο κλαδι τους ειναι μια σημαντικοτατη αντιστρεσσογονα επιλογη που μπορουμε να κανουμε για αυτα!

δεν ξερω αν τα πουλακια του θειου σου ειναι εκτροφης ή οχι (σου τα ειπε και η ρια) αλλα αν δεν ειναι εκτροφης ,περα απο το ηθικο ή μη της αιχμαλωσιας ,θα ειναι λιγες (οχι ανυπαρκτες ) οι πιθανοτητες για επιτυχη αναπαραγωγη.ακομα και τοτε τα μικρα τους ειτε δεν θα καταφερουν να περασουν την πτεροροια ,ειτε ακομα νωριτερα θα χρειαστει να μεγαλωσουν με παραμανες ή ταισμα στο χερι....γιατι οι γονεις τους θα τα εγκαταλειψουνε.


ναι εισαι ετοιμος για ενθουσιασμους αλλα και απογοητευσεις!

----------


## mitsman

Εγω ειμαι απολυτα συμφωνος με αυτα που λετε!προσφατα πηρα 2 κιλα τροφη για τις καρδερινες του θειου μου κ με τα μεταφορικα μου στοιχισαν 24 ευρω!οποτε καταλαβαινετε ποσο συμφωνω μαζι σας λοιπον!τροφες για αγριοπουλα εχουν στην ναξο!αλλα καμμια σωστη τροφη!τωρα εχω παραγγειλει,αυγα μυρμηγκιων κ τα διαφορα!τα πουλακια του παππου οπως υποστηριζει κ μου ορκιζοταν ηταν ολα βγαλμενα δικα του.ενα ζευγαρι εχει 4-5 χρονια τωρα κ του βγαζει καθε χρονο τις γεννες!το ζευγαρι αυτο ειναι παλι απο δικη του γεννα!του μιλησα για δαχτυλιδια αλλα δεν τον ενδιεφερε καθως δεν τα προοριζει για πωληση!το κανει καθαρα απο μερακι κ λοξα και τα πουλια που βγαζει τα κανει δωρο!θα τον ξαναεπισκεφτω μεσα καλοκαιριου απο περιεργεια να δω τι κανει και τι εχει κανει!!!
Ειμαι πολυ περιεργος τελικα κατα ποσο αυτο που λεγεται για την δυσκολια αναπαραγωγης της καρδερινας ισχυει τελικα!και κατα ποσο αυτο εξυπηρετει καποιους λιγους!δεν θελω να σκεφτομαι πονηρα,απλα αυτο που ειδα με ταρακουνησε αρκετα!

----------


## jk21

Η αναπαραγωγη της καρδερινας στην αιχμαλωσια ειναι πολυ δυσκολη ,ειδικα αν γινεται χωρις ταισμα στο στομα ή παραμανες αλλα ισχυει! ειναι ομως περιορισμενη και στο χωρο θα βρεις απο τους πιο φανατικους ιδεολογους που ολα τους τα λεφτα τα εχουν δωσει σε πουλια γεννημενα (ή που νομιζαν οτι ηταν γεννημενα ) στην αιχμαλωσια και δεν θελουν με τιποτα αιχμαλωσια νεων πουλιων ,μεχρι τους πλεον επιδοξους εμπορους ...που μενουν ομως με την ελπιδα αν δεν εμπλουτισουν την πραματεια τους με φωλιαρικα πουλια.εννοω ατομα που θελουν να εκμεταλλευθουν την υψηλη (σχετικο) τιμη με ντοπια αναπαραγωγη.δεν εννοω βεβαια εισαγωγεις με πουλια του εξωτερικου απο χωρες με χαρτια που η εκτροφη ειναι νομιμη.ισχυει δηλαδη και κει οτι ισχυει σε καθε χωρο μια κοινωνιας.ποικιλη διαστρωματωση που δεν πρεπει να μας παρασυρει σε γενικευσεις.Μακαρι καποια στιγμη τα ατομα που ανηκουν στο χωρο και ειδικα τα ατομα που πραγματικα αγαπουν τα πουλια να καταφερουν να συμφωνησουν στο πως θα πιεσουν για καθεστως νομιμης ελεγχομενης εκτροφης απο το κρατος οπως ισχυει σε καποια ευρωπαικα κρατη!

μακαρι δημητρη ο παππους να ειναι ενας τετοιος ανθρωπος και να σου λεει αληθεια.τοτε θα ηταν πολυ χρησιμο να εκμεευσουμε τα μυστικα του....γιατι σιγουρα θα υπαρχουν .απλα ισως πολυ σωστα κανει ,τα παραδιδει οπου αξιζει...και αυτο δεν παει να πει οτι εσυ δεν αξιζεις.απλα δεν ειναι η καταλληλη ωρα!

----------


## mitsman

Εσεις ειστε  πολυ παραπανω στον χωρο κ ξερετε πολλα περισσοτερα,δεν το συζηταω!Δεν εγινα ειδικος επειδη εκανα 2 γεννες με καναρινακια!μεχρι "χθες" δεν ηξερα οτι γινεται αναπαραγωγη καρδερινας καν!τελος παντων!
εγω αυτον τον κυριο τον πιστευω σε οτι μου ειπε!απλα οπως ειπατε μπορει να κρατησε καποια πραγματα για εκεινον!τον πιστευω απο την καλοσυνη του κ την προθυμια του να μου δειξει τα πουλακια του μεχρι το οτι ηθελε να μου κανει δωρο μια καρδερινα!οποτε δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι εμπορος!κ δεν ειναι!αυτο το ξερω σιγουρα!μου ειπε να τον επισκευτω σε κανενα μηνα παλι που θα εχει μικρα να τα δω κ να τα πουμε!Μου ειπε καποια στιγμη οταν του ειπα οτι αυτο που καταφερνει ειναι πολυ δυσκολο,πως αν τα αγαπας και τα φροντιζεις καθημερινα στην καθαριοτητα φαι και νερο,μετα ολα ερχονται απο μονα τους!κ καταλληλες κλουβες!ειχε το ζευγαρι σε μια πραγματικα μεγαλη κλουβα!Ελπιζω να παω να δω μικρα να βγαλω φωτογραφιες να σας δειξω!

----------


## jk21

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ οταν μιλησα για μυστικα που κρατα δεν εννοουσα απαραιτητα οτι το κανει με ιδιοτελεια....αλλου το πηγαινα! στην διαδρομη μας ( μπορει και αυτος ) να ξεκινησαμε ακομα και σαν πουλοπιαστες (αλλες εποχες ,αλλες ιδεες.....για να καταλαβεις τι λεω και ο σωκρατης καποτε ειχε δουλους και το θεωρουσε φυσικο ..) αλλα οταν υπαρχει το καλο μεσα μας, η καλη προθεση και η αγαπη για τα πουλια πολλα πραγματα αλλαζουν .καπως ετσι ισως αυτος ο ανθρωπος εχει φτασει πολυ κοντα τους...οπως ο Παισιος στο αγιο ορος ,οπως ο γερος Γεδεων σε καποιο μυθιστορημα της ΑΛΚ. ΠΑΠΑΔΑΚΗ ...αυτα λοιπον που εμαθε ,ισως να θελει να τα δωσει σε ανθρωπους που θα νοιωσει οτι αξιζουν ,οτι ειναι αξιοι να τα χειριστουν .καθε τι που εχει καλη χρηση ,μπορει να εχει και κακη.... το οτι θελει να σου δωσει πουλακι λεει πολλα! να εισαι λοιπον κοντα του και να του δειχνεις ποσο αγαπας πραγματικα τα πουλια!!! ...εμενα παντως με εχεις πεισει και το ξερεις!

.....και στις καρδερινες  σε αιχμαλωσια εστω και εκτροφης  ειμαι απλα στουρναρι

----------


## mitsman

Λοιπον!ειδα τον κυριο αυτο και πηγαμε να δω φωλιες καρδερινας!!!αν σας πω τι κανει θα παθετε πλακα!εχει ελιες και πορτοκαλιες μικρες!τις πορτοκαλιες τις κλαδευει οι ελιες ειναι η ρατσα τετοια!κωρονιες λεγονται!τελος παντων!κ δημιουργει ενα τεραστιο κλουβι με το δεντρο μεσα και ετσι κανει τις γεννες!!!!πραγματικα υπεροχο!δεν μ'αφησε δυστυχως να βγαλω φωτογραφια ουτε να πλησιασω αρκετα κοντα!!

----------

